# winds this week



## Guest (Apr 17, 2007)

You want to hit the Docks tomorrow night? 4/17/07


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Hold on!!!!

There might be a break in the wind for Sunday...of course the whole world will be out feesh [smiley=shrug.gif]in


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll be out there Sat. and Sun. cursing the wind. Par for the course lately.


Friday: Mostly sunny, with a high near 77. Windy, with a north wind 5 to 10 mph increasing to between 15 and 20 mph. Winds could gust as high as 25 mph.

Friday Night: Isolated showers. Partly cloudy, with a low around 59. Northeast wind around 15 mph, with gusts as high as 25 mph. Chance of precipitation is 20%.

Saturday: Partly cloudy, with a high near 76. Northeast wind between 10 and 15 mph.

Saturday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 61. Northeast wind between 5 and 10 mph.

Sunday: A 20 percent chance of showers. Partly cloudy, with a high near 78. East northeast wind between 5 and 10 mph.

Sunday Night: Mostly clear, with a low around 62. East wind between 5 and 10 mph.


----------

